# New English Mastiff Puppy/ Food Suggestions



## Kelly_lynn1021 (Sep 1, 2010)

We have just brought home a 9 week old English Mastiff puppy two weeks ago and I am so confused. I am currently feeding him Solid Gold WolfCub (large breed puppy) but when the breeder found this out she told me that the protien levels in this food are too high at 26% and that I should be feeding him Natures Recipe because the protien is at 22% and the high protein levels will cause knuckling in the young puppy. From what I have read on the internet it seems like I am doing the right thing with Solid Gold, but I am now so nervous that I am hurting him with this food any information you can provide will be a great help. Thank you so much for taking the time.


----------



## luvMyBRT (Mar 8, 2010)

You are doing fine. Your breeder is obviously miss informed. It is not the protein levels that you need to worry about. It is the calcium/phosphorus levels that you must keep an eye on. There have been numerous studies done showing that protein is not really what causes the growth/bone problems...it is a too high calcium level.

As far as the protein, you do want to make sure it is from species appropriate source (meat and not grain).

Before I switched to raw I was feeding my large breed pup Orijen Large Breed Puppy which has a protein level of 40%. You will find that this kibble is the most recommended for large breed puppies here on the forum. :smile:


----------



## ubershann (Jul 29, 2010)

My 8 month old lab has spent most of her life on Nature's Logic, which has a 36% protein level. She's been very healthy and doing great! Now she eats a raw diet, and I'm sure the protein level is probably even higher than the kibble. 

Breeders are like vets. I'm sure they have the best intentions but do not always have the correct information. Do what you feel is right, not what they feel is right.


----------



## chowder (Sep 7, 2008)

My Chow breeder put all her puppy's on adult food at 4 months so they 'wouldn't develop joint problems from too much protein and calcium'. My last chow from her had to have surgery on both knees at age 4. 

I raised Rocky on Orijen Large Breed Puppy and he still eats it at 2 years old (he is switching to raw now). He doesn't have any joint issues, can run and play forever, and even dances on his hind legs (not a common chow thing). 

He's not a giant breed, but at 75-80 pounds he's a big boy and did great on the Orijen LBP and is my first big dog without hip and knee problems. There is a lot of new info out there on large breed puppies and diet now.


----------



## Bam Bam (May 1, 2010)

Orijen Large breed puppy here also.


----------



## ubershann (Jul 29, 2010)

Btw I forgot to mention that English mastiffs are one of my absolute favorite breeds! If I had the room I would love to own one. Have fun with yours! I'm full of jealousy


----------

